# Herritage Arms Rough Rider 22LR/22Mag



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

This is my new Herritage Arms Rough Rider 6.5in bbl 22LR/22Mag SA 
Shoots Great.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It's definitely a looker. Congrats! :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

So Jeff would you say I made a good trade? lol and Thanks


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

WildBill1260 said:


> So Jeff would you say I made a good trade? lol and Thanks


As long as this one continues to function. :numbchuck::smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

Well it should its a better quality revolver than the Comanche was.I bought it just to see what all the hype was and it started out Ok but went down hill quickly.

WB


----------



## onebilly43 (Jul 19, 2012)

WildBill1260 said:


> So Jeff would you say I made a good trade? lol and Thanks


I have had my Heritage RR 22/22 mag for about a year now and so far it has not given me any trouble at all


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

For the price, it seems like a pretty good gun.


----------

